# Wykrywanie modemu Play  ZTE MF631

## bimbarabam

Witam!

Otóż od paru dni usiluje zmusic moje gentoo, zeby poprwanie wykrywalo moj modem. Problem jest taki ze jak widac z logow caly czas jest wykrywany jako pamiec masowa, anie jako modem. Wczesniej jeszcze byl wykrywany jako cd rom ale to udalo mi sie obejsc. Wszelkie opcje dotyczace obslugi modemow usb mam wkomplowane w jadro. Troche juz grzebalem w kernelu, ale nie moge dojsc do ładu z tym - nie mam w ogole w /dev zadnego urzadzenia w stylu ttyUSB, a tak powinien byc modem widoczny. Czy ktos z was mial moze podobnyproblem, alboo udało mu się poprawnie skonfigurować połączenie na tym modemie?

```
[ 2750.555360] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:4 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 2750.606121] usb 2-4: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

[ 2750.657346] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 reset complete, port enabled

[ 2750.657355] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:4 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 2750.721626] usb 2-4: default language 0x0409

[ 2750.722878] usb 2-4: udev 6, busnum 2, minor = 133

[ 2750.722886] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=19d2, idProduct=0031

[ 2750.722892] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

[ 2750.722898] usb 2-4: Product: ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM

[ 2750.722903] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: ZTE,Incorporated

[ 2750.722909] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: MF6310ZTED010000

[ 2750.723137] usb 2-4: usb_probe_device

[ 2750.723143] usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2750.725501] usb 2-4: adding 2-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2750.725605] usb 2-4: adding 2-4:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[ 2750.725697] usb 2-4: adding 2-4:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[ 2750.725753] usb-storage 2-4:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[ 2750.725765] usb-storage 2-4:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2750.725872] scsi8 : usb-storage 2-4:1.2

[ 2750.725962] usb 2-4: adding 2-4:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[ 2750.726066] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

[ 2751.729549] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ZTE      MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 2751.729741] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[ 2751.733022] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Wiele modemow usb ma w sobie jakas pamiec badz slot na karty pamieci, sprawdz czy masz w kernelu CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN, sprawdz tez co mowi lsusb.

----------

## bimbarabam

Wkompilowałem tą opcję - jednak dalej to samo. a co do lsusb:

```
Bus 002 Device 008: ID 19d2:0031 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM MF110/MF627/MF636

```

----------

## bimbarabam

kwestia byla tego ze usb serial converter musialbyc jako modul w kernelu. Poszedlem troche dalej, jednak dalej sa problemy ale tym razem z PPP: w wvdial dostaje komunikat, ze pppd exit code = 1. Podejrzałem loga i tam zobaczyłem bląd

```
couldn't set tty to ppp discipline
```

Przeczytałem w necie, ze to podobno zalezy od opcji async serial cos tam w kernelu przy konfiguracji ppp, ale mam to jako moduł w kernelu więc powinno działać. Gdy próbuję zrobić modprobe ppp_generic dostaję błąd : "Error inserting ppp_generic ... invalid module format"[/code]

----------

## canis_lupus

Mnie się tego modemu nie udało uruchomić. Polecam dowolne chyba huawei. Śmigają. Wbudowany dellowy też.

----------

## regdos

usb_modeswitch masz zainstalowane?

----------

## bimbarabam

tak mam, tylko problemem chyba teraz jest wysypywanie sie ppp..

----------

## regdos

usb_modeswitch przełącza modem w tryb modemu i tworzone są odpowiednie porty dla połączenia? w dmesg powinno być to widać po włożeniu modemu do USB.

Jaki masz port modemu w wvdial do połączenia?

----------

